# T-Concept XI721



## thebeginner (18. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen

ich habe folgendes Problem. ich möchte gern auf meine telefonanlage zugreifen doch leider gibt es da ein problem. es gibt einen serielen zugang (9pol.). leider hat man pc und auch mein laptop keinen solchen stecker. ich habe vor einiger zeit schonmal einen usb adapter benutzt aber dies hatte nicht get. ich weiss aber nicht mehr welcher hersteller das war. jetzt meine frage, kennt ihr einen adapter mit dem das funktioniert?

ich möchte nämlich mehrere telefonnummern dich ich besitze auf ein bis zwei nummer verteilen. das heisst ich habe zehn nummern. 1 nummer klingelt am telefon nr.1.
die zweite nummer ist das fax und die dritte und vierte nummer klingelt am dritten und vierten telefon. jetzt habe ich noch 6 nummern übrig. diese übrig gebliebenen nummern, möchte ich auf die vorhandenen rufnummern verteilen. wie stelle ich das ein? besteht auch die möglichkeit dass ich auch ohne zugriff auf die anlage das programmieren kann, also über das telefon?

wäre euch über eure antworten sehr dankbar. bitte seit nachsichtig, ich bin ein anfänger was solche sachen angeht!!

viele grüße und danke


----------



## thebeginner (18. Mai 2010)

Hat keiner eine Idee?

ich habe soeben versucht über die Tastenkombinationen *21*telefonnummer# und  *21*0telefonnummer#. nichts geht.
weiss jemand warum das über die tastenkombination nicht geht? gibt es auch andere möglichkeiten um eine rufumleitung einzurichten?


----------

